#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in agra | Best Btech/BE colleges in agra

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 9 Engineering Colleges in Agra:*Anand Engineering College, AgraBabu Mohan Lal Arya Smarak Engineering College, AgraDayalbagh Education Institute, AgraFaculty of Engineering and Technology - Agra CollegeAnupama Engineering College, AgraChaudhary Beeri Singh College of Engineering and Management, AgraDr BR Ambedkar University - Faculty of Engineering, AgraKP Engineering College, AgraRBSCollege - Faculty of Engineering and Technology , Agra
*1.) Anand Engineering College, Agra*

*Year of Establishment:* 1998.


*Affiliation:* Mahamaya Technical University, Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh.


*Courses:* 
Electrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Instrumentation EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics & CommunicationInformation TechnologyChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringBio Technology




*Fee Structure:* 
COURSE
B.TECH
BBA
BCA
MBA
MCA
M.Tech

(4 Year)
(3 Year)
(3 Year)
(2 Year)
(3 Year)
(2 Year)

Tuition Fee p.a.
85,000
50,000
40,000
85,000
85,000
75,000

Caution Fee   (Refundable)
5,000
5,000
5,000
8,000
8,000
5,000

Registration
2,000
2,000
2,000
2,000
2,000
2,000

PDP Charges
5,000
3,500
3,500
5,000+
7,500*
5,000


Book Bank**
7,000
5,000
5,000
7,000
7,000


Uniform**
6,000
6,000
6,000
6,000
6,000


Exam Fee+MTU Enrollment Fee (3000+550)***
3,550
3,850
3,850
3,550
3,550
3,550

Total Fee
1,13,550
75,350
65,350
1,24,050
1,16,550
85,550






*Placement:* 
We, at Anand Engineering College always look out for training activities that map the capabilities needed for a given role against an individual’s likelihood of meeting those needs.


Placement is the final objective of sincerely designed and integrated activities. Website presents a miniscule introduction to the overall gamut of activities and outcome. We believe in designing & cultivating training and development practices aimed at nurturing well endowed & groomed students for both corporate & government sectors. With academia- industry interface as critical component & corporate luminaries sharing their knowledge, the students find a potent platform from where to project & launch their careers. Together we do well & can always aspire to do better.


*Address:* Agra-Delhi Highway (NH2), Keetham, Agra, Uttar Pradesh - 282007, India.





  Similar Threads: AEC- Anand Engineering College, Agra btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Top engineering colleges in agra | Best Btech/BE colleges in agra Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Babu Mohan Lal Arya Smarak Engineering College, Agra*

*Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation EngineeringElectrical & Electronics Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Top Recruiting Companies*
WiproICICI PrudentialAccentureHCLiGATESataymTataCGRenaltree*Address:* NH-2, Agra Delhi Highway , Keetham, Agra, Uttar Pradesh, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Dayalbagh Educationl Institute, Agra*

*Year of Establishment:* 1927.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:* 
Electrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 13,200/- Per Year.

*Placement:* 
*Name of the Company/Industry*

Tata Motors, Lucknow

Tata Cummins Ltd, Jamshedpur

DSCL, Kota

HCL Infosystem, New Delhi

MINDA Huff, Noida

Mindtree, Bangalore

Satyam Computers, Hyderabad

TCS New Delhi

VGL Software, Jaipur

Crompton Greaves, Gwalior

Danlaw, Hyderabad

Flex Industries, Noida

DCM Technologies, Gurgaon

Infosys, Bangalore

Minda Huff, Noida

DCM, New Delhi

Flex Industries, Noida

Jindal Steels, Mumbai

Suvidha Engineers, Mumbai

ITC InfoTech, Banglore

LARSEN & TURBO LIMITED, Mumbai

Satyam Computer Services Limited, Hyderabad

eMacmillan Software Services, Bangalore

Tractors India Limited (TIL), Kolkata

Freescale Semiconductors Ltd. Delhi

Biomorphics Microwave, New Delhi

Telcon, Jamshedpur

DCM Shriram Industries, New Delhi

Triveni Engineering and Industries Ltd. Noida

Bajaj Electricals, Delhi

Reliance Industries Ltd

Prakash Iron Foundary

BirlaSoft

Tractors India Ltd., Kolkata

Maruti Suzuki Ltd., Gurgaon

Entity Solutions Ltd., Noida

Headstrong, Noida

Misys, Bengaluru

Kriloskar Pneumatic Division, Pune

L & T Constructions Ltd.

L & T Engineering Ltd., Mumbai

Schlumberger Ltd. (RDM), Pune

Uflex Industries

Texas Instruments, Bengaluru

Samtel India, Noida

SRF, Chennai

Kribhco, Kasganj

Agra Chains, Agra

Torrent Power, Agra

Everest

LML Industries

Punj Lloyd

Viraj Steel Ltd., Mumbai

ISGEC Heavy Engineering Ltd., Noida 



*Address:* Faculty of Engineering Dayalbagh Educational Institute, DAYALBAGH, AGRA-282110, Uttar Pradesh, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Faculty of Engineering and Technology - Agra College*

*Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*Affiliation:* U.P. Technical University, Lucknow.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Top Recruiting Companies*
Infosys TechnologiesWipro TechnologiesI.T.C. Infotech Ltd.L&T InfotechAreva Software SolutionsHSBC BankING Vysya BankIndian ArmyIndian NavyV-CustomerIBM DakshCognizantMotorolaBirla SoftIndian Air Force*Address:* M.G.Road, Near Raja ki Mandi, Agra, Uttar Pradesh, India

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Anupama Engineering College, Agra*

*Year of Establishment:* 1992.

*Affiliation:* Maharshi Dayanand University.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Fees: 52250/- Per Year + Exam Fee
Hostal Fee 50000/- Per Year

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* NH-2, Agra-Firozabad Road, Etmadpur, Agra-283202, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Chaudhary Beeri Singh College of Engineering and Management, Agra*

*Year of Establishment:* 2009

*Affiliation:* UPTU.

*Courses:* 
Mechanical EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical & Electronics EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 75,000/- Per Year.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* Poiya, Near 400 KV Sub Station, Pili Pokhar, Tehsil-Etmadpur, AGRA - 282006 (U. P.) INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Dr BR Ambedkar University - Faculty of Engineering, Agra*

*Year of Establishment:* 1986.

*Affiliation:* Dr. Bhim Rao Ambedkar University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science Engg.Information TechnologyElectronics & Communication Engg.Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringBiotechnologyElectronic / Instrumentation Engg.*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* Dr. B. R. Ambedkar University, Paliwal Park , Agra (U.P) 282004, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) KP Engineering College, Agra*

*Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*Affiliation:* Mahamaya Technical University, Noida.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
KPGI students have been selected to various companies through Campus placements. 88% of the students have selected in 2011 batch and the rest 12% are in the waiting list of different companies. Students have been selected between slabs of Rs. One Lakh Fifty Thousand to over Rs. Five Lakhs per annum.

*Address:* N. H.  2, Agra  Firozabad Road, Agra  283 202 (U.P.), India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) RBSCollege - Faculty of Engineering and Technology , Agra*

*Year of Establishment:* 1949.

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University, Lucknow.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science and EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringFood TechnologyChemical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringBio TechnologyElectrical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* 

Fees (Per Year)
Rs. 72,500/-
Rs. 55,000/-
Rs. 72,500/-

Examination Fee (Per Year)
Rs. 3,550/-
Rs. 3,550/-
Rs. 3,550/-



*Placement:* 
Our Institute  is a  well known and established name in the field of education and is committed to the  growth of overall education scenario . Since its inception in 1996, we have been working sincerely in the direction of Placement and our students are spread in leading organizations with no geographical boundaries. The Institute provides multiple avenues for companies to augments their visibility on campus through Invited Lectures on campus, Industrial Visits, Conferences and Workshops. This helps the students to get acquainted with the companies and acts as a deciding factor for their career planning.


We strongly  believe in the creation of human resource with training of intellectual minds. For this the Training and Placement Department has started Personality Development Program (PDP) with the help of professionals and  experts from the industry and academics .This  Personality Development Program aims at identifying the strengths and weaknesses of the student. The motive is to develop their soft skills, Communication, English speaking, general aptitude in order to bring about n overall personality development.


The Training and Placement department works relentlessly towards achieving the ultimate goal of students employment in various industries & to promote self entrepreneurship through which they can achieve phenomenal success. The department organizes various activities & workshops on a regular basis that enable students to be effective team leaders.A few of the companies where our students  are working :





*Address:* R.B.S Engineering Technical Campus, Formerly F.E.T, R.B.S College, Bichpuri, Agra - 283105, Uttar Pradesh, INDIA.

----------

